

The 'Samsung Was the Real Winner' Theory - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2012/08/31/the-samsung-was-the-real-winner-theory

======
uvTwitch
It would be nice if his flippant and biased opinion was backed up with any
sort of supporting evidence whatsoever.

